

I'm the founder of Catfan, Mu6 and Qatrix. I'm looking for co-founder. - qatrix

I`m the founder of Catfan (http://catfan.me), Mu6 (http://mu6.me) and Qatrix project (http://qatrix.com).<p>I`m looking for co-founder who can grow business, and I hope you are on Silicon Valley.<p>If you think you can provide any help for the project, especially for Catfan, contact me via catfan.me(at)gmail.com please.<p>I`m looking for your contact:)<p>Thanks!
======
qatrix
Additionally, you can follow my startup here: <http://angel.co/catfan>

